# newfs write error



## Ofloo (Nov 10, 2011)

inode write error, when I try to install FreeBSD on Aspire One I get a write error when creating newfs, it creates the partitions, however when creating newfs it gives some superblock write error.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2011)

Disk is probably bad. Replace it.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 10, 2011)

Ofloo said:
			
		

> inode write error, .. when i try to install freebsd on aspire one i get an write error when creating newfs, it creates the partitions, however when creating newfs it gives some superblock write error.



What model of Aspire One?  What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## Ofloo (Nov 11, 2011)

Aspire one A110 version FreeBSD 8.2, the strange part is when I null the drive it just works fine like, .. 


```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ad2 bs=8192 count=8192
dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/ad2
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ad2
```
just write fine, ..


----------



## Beastie (Nov 11, 2011)

Are you overriding newfs' default options for the filesystem configuration?

Have you tried using a different slicing/partitioning layout (i.e. smaller or bigger slices and partitions)?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2011)

Ofloo said:
			
		

> Aspire one A110 version freebsd 8.2, the strange part is when i null the drive it just works fine like, ..
> 
> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ad2 bs=8192 count=8192
> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/ad2
> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ad2



Please show the commands you're using to partition and format the drive.


----------



## Ofloo (Nov 12, 2011)

I use default installer I just press "a/q" in the fdisk of the installer.

First 'a' 'q' for use entire disk then 'a' 'q' for auto partitionate, then I believe the boot manager which is no boot manager.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2011)

In that case, I agree with SirDice: likely to be a failing drive.


----------



## Ofloo (Nov 13, 2011)

I think so to but I still can't grasp how a ssd can get broken.


----------

